# Looking for a ride offshore



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking to get me and my son out for some fishing.... If anyone has open spots for Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday please let me know.... Will pay for fuel ice bait ect ect.... Thanks


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

No one fishing the next 4 days..... Would really like to get out :yes:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Blue Angels show probably giving the fish a break.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Still looking to get in some fishing before snapper is over. Please let me know willing to pay!


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

id like to get out too before its over, i have a boat just not the best with good spots, have 2 i normally go where they bite but havnt found a great spot yet for em.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone going out this weekend and need 2 maybe 3 would like to get out..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

realstreet said:


> Anyone going out this weekend and need 2 maybe 3 would like to get out.....


I told you that you can use my boat. It has a full tank. What you waiting on, 2" ball and your ready. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Yon need to jump on Bigdaddy's offer :thumbsup:



Bigdaddy's said:


> I told you that you can use my boat. It has a full tank. What you waiting on, 2" ball and your ready.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> Yon need to jump on Bigdaddy's offer


Wassup Big Bad Bob. You need to come see me. How u been

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

